# Twin lake north of montrose sd



## J.Jenson (Oct 7, 2010)

Has anyone caught some nice size walleyes out of twin lake. I heard about this lake last year and it has a minimum of 28 inches in length to keep and you can only keep one.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

There was a week stretch last summer where that lake was absolutely on fire. I had some friends that had 100 walleye days 2 days in a row. Neither had anything up to the boat over 24" though.


----------



## J.Jenson (Oct 7, 2010)

Thats what ive heard from ppl I work with. Still would be fun to get that many fish. I guess you gotta use a bigger hook to catch bigger fish


----------

